# Need advice -- airbrush compressor.



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I got a Badger Anthem 155 for cheap, to replace the old gravity model I've had since '79. I'm still in the 'practice' stages, but I'm getting used to it.
My method of "air power" all these years has been cans of Propel. I'm now (reluctantly) looking to step into the 20th Century, with a good compressor that won't perform _'open wallet surgery'_ on me.

If anyone can recommend a good one, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i got an older paasche compressor at a yard sale quite a few years ago, no tank, water trap, or regulator ... but works well for me ..fairly quiet and with rubber feet it doesn't move around much.. similar to the photo below, but mine is silver ..
a friend that does air brush art on motorcycle tanks uses a smaller one that is sold for doing nail art, said it was around $35 new, and he is happy with that style


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> I got a Badger Anthem 155 for cheap, to replace the old gravity model I've had since '79. I'm still in the 'practice' stages, but I'm getting used to it.
> My method of "air power" all these years has been cans of Propel. I'm now (reluctantly) looking to step into the 20th Century, with a good compressor that won't perform _'open wallet surgery'_ on me.
> 
> If anyone can recommend a good one, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


If you Google airbrush compressor you'll get plenty of info.

I got one at Home Depot a few years ago very similar to this one...can't remember the price though but I am very happy with it.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I usually don't recommend Harbor Freight, but my sister bought me a compressor there for a Christmas gift a few years back. Can't complain - it has done the job just fine and I use it often.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

JNXT 7707 said:


> I usually don't recommend Harbor Freight, but my sister bought me a compressor there for a Christmas gift a few years back. Can't complain - it has done the job just fine and I use it often.


How quiet is that compressor? Live in apartment so need one that is VERY quiet!


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

lajrmdlr said:


> How quiet is that compressor? Live in apartment so need one that is VERY quiet!


Well then this compressor would NOT be a good one - the thing is reliable but I think it would wake the dead! :laugh:
Very loud.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a large compressor out in my garage that I use for filling tires and running air tools. Rather than buy another compressor for my airbrush, I decided to give a portable air tank a try. I bought a decent regulator for it. So I fill it with 80 lbs or so of air from my big compressor in my garage and then bring it inside to supply air for my airbrush. Gives me over an hour of airbrush time and is absolutely silent. So far, it meets all my needs. If you've already got a large compressor, you might want to try this as well.

Mark


----------



## jerryrgs (Dec 12, 2012)

Iwata Smart Jet.
Very quite. I have had different compressors. This one tops them all.
I have seen it at Hobby Lobby. Use their weekly 40% off coupon.

Or at Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Iwata-Medea-...71494901&sr=8-1&keywords=smart+jet+compressor


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

jerryrgs said:


> Iwata Smart Jet.
> Very quite. I have had different compressors. This one tops them all.


Thanks, but there are several versions and packages of it, (with "Smart Jet technology") all with different prices.
Which one do you have?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Like the air tank, you can use a spare tire and wheel, very quite.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

The previous model I listed was wrong - I should never trust my memory.

I looked at that unit BUT ended up with a "Badger TC910 Aspire Pro" and am very happy with it.

Frederick


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have one of these: http://www.micromark.com/microlux-portable-air-compressor,11600.html, with a combination regulator / moisture separator (http://www.micromark.com/Pressure-Regulator-and-Gauge-and-Moisture-Trap,11621.html).

Very happy with it, in spite of the lack of a tank, and quiet. It's a hum about as loud as an air conditioner. I wasn't too sure about the "auto on" feature, but it works just fine with my double action airbrush.

If you ask me, at roughly $10 a pop for a can of propellant, that's way more "open wallet surgery" than even a high end compressor. For the price of a dozen cans, you can get the setup above.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> If you ask me, at roughly $10 a pop for a can of propellant, that's way more "open wallet surgery" than even a high end compressor.


Thanks, CTV.
And that's precisely why I'm doing it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just so y'all kno...
Noise isn't a problem for me.
I live in a stand-alone structure on a concrete base.
Size vs storage space is the only limiting factor -- closet space is limited. No basement or garage.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> Just so y'all kno...
> Noise isn't a problem for me.
> I live in a stand-alone structure on a concrete base.
> Size vs storage space is the only limiting factor -- closet space is limited. No basement or garage.


You got a Home Depot or something similar near you? If so go have a look at some compressors to get an idea of size..maybe you can even hear how noisy they are.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The research I'm doing seems to suggest that I want a compressor with a tank. Opinions vary on what size of tank (capacity) to look for.
Also, using the Propel cans, I never used a pressure guage. Opinions also vary on what pressure output to look for, and h.p. ratings are all over the place. Looking through all the recommendation venues is helping but also confusing.
Iwata gets the highest ratings, but they're far beyond my means.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> The research I'm doing seems to suggest that I want a compressor with a tank. Opinions vary on what size of tank (capacity) to look for.
> Also, using the Propel cans, I never used a pressure guage. Opinions also vary on what pressure output to look for, and h.p. ratings are all over the place. Looking through all the recommendation venues is helping but also confusing.
> Iwata gets the highest ratings, but they're far beyond my means.


Any given air brush should say in the manual what air pressure range it requires.

For instance my airbrush, a Badger 105, lists 10-30 PSI.

My compressor is rated at 1/5 HP, up to 57 PSI, has a 1 gallon tank, moisture filter, pressure gauge and regulator.

It does everything that I need.

I wouldn't worry to much about the details.

Find a name brand that provides the pressure you need and is designed for airbrush use and you should be good.

So let's start with the basics.

What's your budget and what airbrush are you using?

Frederick


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

fcwilt said:


> What's your budget and what airbrush are you using?


Badger Anthem 155.
16# minimum required.

$200 max.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> The research I'm doing seems to suggest that I want a compressor with a tank. Opinions vary on what size of tank (capacity) to look for.
> Also, using the Propel cans, I never used a pressure guage. Opinions also vary on what pressure output to look for, and h.p. ratings are all over the place. Looking through all the recommendation venues is helping but also confusing.
> Iwata gets the highest ratings, but they're far beyond my means.


HP on a compressor is a useless measure.

Delivered volume @ pressure and recovery or run time are most important.

An oil bath (splash) lubricated compressor should last forever. That means you can find a good one used.

A portable tank filled @ the corner station or tire shop might work for you as well.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/5727470534.html
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/5708072709.html

Of the two I'd rather have the Gast compilation. Storage space may be your limiting factor.

HTH


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The New Guy said:


> Of the two I'd rather have the Gast compilation. Storage space may be your limiting factor.


Excellent, thanks.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> Badger Anthem 155.
> 16# minimum required.
> 
> $200 max.


On Amazon there is this unit:

PointZero Pro Airbrush Air Compressor Twin Piston w/ Tank 1/3 HP

which has generally good reviews and is listed at $130.

It's not a name brand but it has better reviews then the Badger I bought - which Amazon has for just over $200.

Amazon also has this unit:

Airbrush Depot TC-20T

which also has generally good reviews and is listed at $99.


If you want to go with a long time vendor of tools there is this:

http://www.micromark.com/microlux-twin-cylinder-portable-air-compressor,11599.html

It is similar to the Badger yet is on sale now at $170.

Frederick


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

fcwilt said:


> It is similar to the Badger yet is on sale now at $170.


Dang...
You're right.
That Micromark cabinet arrangement looks suspiciously like a Badger. I wonder if they have a licencing agreement.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> The research I'm doing seems to suggest that I want a compressor with a tank. Opinions vary on what size of tank (capacity) to look for.
> Also, using the Propel cans, I never used a pressure guage. Opinions also vary on what pressure output to look for, and h.p. ratings are all over the place. Looking through all the recommendation venues is helping but also confusing.
> Iwata gets the highest ratings, but they're far beyond my means.


You are overthinking this for no reason. A 2 gallon tank will be more than adequate. Most of your airbrushing will probably be between 10-20 psi. 
This is perfect for what you want. All you have to do is add a water-filter and the fitting for your airbrush hose.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Reading through this tread, I have a question. For a beginner what is the difference between single and double action in air brushes??? What would be recommended??


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> Reading through this tread, I have a question. For a beginner what is the difference between single and double action in air brushes??? What would be recommended??


Google is your friend


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> Dang...
> You're right.
> That Micromark cabinet arrangement looks suspiciously like a Badger. I wonder if they have a licencing agreement.


I think you will find when it comes to stuff made in China, etc there is lots of copying going on.

So don't make any assumptions based on appearance.

I have purchased lots of stuff from Micro-Mark over the years and have nearly always been very happy with the products.

Frederick


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Genetk44, thank you for posting the video.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

fcwilt said:


> I think you will find when it comes to stuff made in China, etc there is lots of copying going on.
> 
> So don't make any assumptions based on appearance.
> 
> ...


MicroMark is great...I've never had problems with anything that I have bought from them in 15 years.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> Genetk44, thank you for posting the video.


Happy to oblige...hopefully it was helpful.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You;ll fine this site entertaining
https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/home
Don does all kinds of reviews on airbrushes. I would get a double action, the real question becomes gravity or siphon. Read Don's information. I have a Paashe VL (siphon type), I use Windex to clean it. I just use acrylic paint (so far) and the biggest thing I've run into is that craft paint is troublesome and Vallejo air paint is spectacular. I also noticed that you use very little paint.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Dang...
> You're right.
> That Micromark cabinet arrangement looks suspiciously like a Badger. I wonder if they have a licencing agreement.


Micromark has a number of products made for them by the same companies that make them under other labels. Plus, the don't always advertise the actual brand in their catalog / website. All their Microlux paint, for example, is made by Vallejo Acrylics. It even comes in the bottles with the proprietary "AV" logo molded in.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I had the same question and waited over a year to make a choice. I stopped by a Harbor Freight store one day and found a tankless Central Pneumatic for $69 or $89, I forgot. It works great and is quiet. You may have to get a $2 adapter to connect to your particular unit. You can also order online, I think.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks Lemonhawk for posting that link, very informative.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I just got this from the Amazon warehouse for $84
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001738DXU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
My existing compressor/tank system is just too big and clumsy to use in the room with the layout.


----------

